# HELP! Why does he potty in the house?



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone could help me. George is almost 2 years old (a year and ten months) and he has been house trained since he was a puppy, but we think he started marking his territory in the house when we are not home.

I don't know how long ago it started, but we kept getting spots on the carpet. I thought that I just hadn't noticed it before, but we came home a few days ago and there was another spot that was yellow and still wet.

It could be something else since he never does it while we are home and there is only one or two new spots and they don't appear every time we leave. And he usually needs to go out when we get home. 

I know that its not because he couldn't hold it because we have left him at home for a day and he didn't go, but this last time we got home we had only been gone for an hour, maybe an hour and a half.

If you have any suggestions, as to what I should do, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Is he neutered? Maybe there is a female nearby in heat or new dog that moved in the area?


----------



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

He is not neutered. We don't have a female, and the one across the street doesn't play with him. He hasn't even seen her in weeks except through the window.

And he doesn't even know the other one exists.


----------



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

And isn't there a way to train it out of him? I mean there are plenty of male dogs who are not neutered and there are females living in the house, aren't there?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If it has only recently started, I would get him checked for a UTI. Or it could be that he can scent a female in heat - dogs can smell them from several miles away, although males marking usually try to do it high up rather than on flat surfaces like carpet. If there is no physical problem, and assuming that you have checked that it is urine (bile can also leave small yellow stains), I would try a housetraining refresher course - frequent, very regular trips outside, reward and praise for peeing in the right place, close supervision and limited access the rest of the time. You will also need to treat the spots with a suitable cleaner, either a specially formulated enzyme cleaner for urine, or one of the diy alternatives.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I would start over training, and keep him confined to one area. I have had a 6 year old for 3 months, she knows to go outside, but will sneak around and go on the carpet. If I confine her to the kitchen she will use the potty patch, I know how you feel, it is very aggravating when they know better. I am working in the office, and she will sneak to the dining room. I take her out every couple of hours, she sleeps though the night, so I find no excuse for her doing this. She can get to the potty patch any time.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would do a refresher course as has been suggested. Is he urinating in underused rooms, like a formal living room? He may not associate an underused room as part of the inside boundaries. Make sure you check everywhere and disinfect. Good luck!


----------



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> I would do a refresher course as has been suggested. Is he urinating in underused rooms, like a formal living room? He may not associate an underused room as part of the inside boundaries. Make sure you check everywhere and disinfect. Good luck!


When we leave we close the doors to all the rooms, so he is only able to go to the main rooms of the house.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

First I would rule out a UTI. If that doesn't explain things then I would look at your regular home routines and see if there is anything that has changed that might have him anxious about being home alone.

The dogs in my household include an 8 year old spayed standard Poodle bitch, an 8 year old intact male German Shepherd dog and an 17 month old intact male standard Poodle. Since my girl is a sort of bossy girl, the boys don't pursue her and neither of them would dream of marking in the house. The GSD even doesn't usually lift his leg in the yard. Both of them mark on walks (but then again so does Lily). I can always tell when there is an in season bitch anywhere in the neighborhood because Peeves (GSD) particularly will air scent the whole time.

To try to interrupt this you need to clean up all traces of scent very thoroughly using an enzymatic cleaner and maybe even check everything over with a UV lamp. I would suggest confining in a crate when you aren't home and keeping him in sight to make sure he has no opportunity to mark. If you haven't already done so teach potty on command so you can make him empty his bladder before bringing him back in the house.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Ah I did the UV lamp and anti-icky poo . It works like a charm. Don't be freaked if you see other stains ... some things aren't pee although i was in for a shock.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Once you've rules out health problems, you have to consider that maybe he has been doing this all along and you just never noticed. I got mine at 16 months and he wasn't neutered and living in a house where he was allowed to mark, along with 4 other intact males. 

I managed to stop this behavior but it's not easy. I had no pipi smell in my house and no carpets, which makes it a lot easier.

So yes, they can be taught. But in your case it might be trickier if he's been doing it for a while. First you need to thoroughly clean all surfaces he's been marking, including his bed and blanket. Either with a commercial solution or just a mix of vinegar and water (you can find the dilution ratio online). If possible, I would suggest to get eid of the carpet. Hardwood floors are a lot easier to clean.

Then I recommend buying belly bands for him and having him wear them whenever there is a risk of marking. Some dogs will still mark with it, but most will either stop or mark a lot less. My dog still wears belly bands at night and it's been more than a year.

Also, if he is free fed I would stop that. Dogs will eat and then drink, which makes them more prone to pee after. Either feed him morning and night or just one of the other. Water needs to be available 24/7 but he will dring the most after his meal. Or, if it's very hot in the house, he might drink more and you might want to consider having air conditioning.

Basically you need to go back to basics and not trust him. Don't consider him housebroken anymore, he is not. It might take months to fix this, or even more, but it can be done with persistence.


----------

